# 2 Part Question - Cycling & Weird creature



## Shayboi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All - I recently started a FOWLR tank and I've been cycling for maybe a full week now, the local pet shop tole me to add a small pinch of food everyday, 3/4 caps of bacteria per-day (Instant cycle) while cycling, and no water changes. Is this an accurate way to cycle? Also, I have this weird creature (see photo) in my tank, should I remove it or leave it? I am not sure if it's good or bad for the cycle. 

HELP!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a little asternia starfish, nothing to be afraid of. These little guys will feed on algae for the most part. As far as the cycling suggestions I would check the chemistry to see what is really going on, you don't want the nitrates creeping up too high before you start.With live rock and sand combined with the beneficial bacteria you should be cycled rather soon.


----------

